# Fishing report!



## Pont (Mar 1, 2008)

Tomorrow my dear friends of the Tinboat forum, I embark on a special day. It will be a day of days! A day that no man will forget and the sound will be heard across the river! Yes, tomorrow I will be taking the new rig out for her virgin voyage! Tomorrow when I come home after being couped up all winter long, I will have a look on my face that I haven't had since late october of 2007. Yes, you all know the look! The look of "I just went fishing"! So as I prepare today to beseach this voyage, please keep me in your thoughts as I have the many others that have gone before me! 

Ok, enough of the b.s. I'll post my report tomorrow. It's gonna be 52 degrees in Indy tomorrow and the old lady is sick of my grouchy no fishin a$$, so I'm getting the hell out! LOL!


----------



## Jim (Mar 1, 2008)

Dont forget the camera! 


Have fun man...I'm going outside to shovel! :shock: 

I cant wait to see the pics!


----------



## nicdicarlo (Mar 1, 2008)

Good luck. Bon Voyage...whatever that means.


----------



## G3_Guy (Mar 1, 2008)

Sounds like someone has been couped up a little too long... :lol: 

Good luck and have fun!


----------



## BassAddict (Mar 1, 2008)

Go Get Em Killer!!!! just remember pictures, pictures, pictures we want to see pictures!!


----------



## mtnman (Mar 1, 2008)

Good luck and I hope you votage is safe and successful. Kiss the old lady goodbye and run for the door before she finds something for you to do at the last minute like they always do!
CATCH A BIG ONE FOR ME!!!!!!!


----------



## Pont (Mar 2, 2008)

Ok, got my fix in today! New boat runs awsome! I'm gonna have to move the trolling motor forward about 3 or 4 inches, but it works good. Anyway as far as the fishing goes, I caught 3 total. I couldn't beleive it. 36 degree water and a lot of ice. 2 smallies 2lbs each and I hooked the biggest damn shad I have ever seen. Rattle traps are good for something.

Anway, I was just glad to get out and fish again!


----------



## Jim (Mar 2, 2008)




----------



## Captain Ahab (Mar 3, 2008)

Great Job Pont - PICS!

And congrats on the new lure - it is sweeeeeeeet


----------



## Pont (Mar 3, 2008)

Alright alright, I'll get the pics posted later tonight. They are on my cell phone so I'll have to try and figure out how to put them on here.


----------



## Pont (Mar 4, 2008)

First attempt at posting pics. Hope it works.


----------



## Nickk (Mar 4, 2008)

Nice Smallies!


----------



## BassAddict (Mar 4, 2008)

Yeaaaaaa Man!! nice job posting pics, oh nice fish too


----------



## Jim (Mar 4, 2008)

Nice pics Pont,
That second one looks like a fat one.


----------



## shizzy (Mar 4, 2008)

Nice fish!


----------



## mtnman (Mar 4, 2008)

congrats on posting and nice smallies.


----------



## slim357 (Mar 4, 2008)

Nice fish, you catch the first one deep and the second shallow? The colors on the second one look like hes been up in the shallows (or maybe i have that backwards)


----------



## Pont (Mar 4, 2008)

Actually they were both in suspended about 2ft off the bottom. About 9ft of water. Water temp was only 36 in the river. It's one of the winter holes I know about. Shhhh! LOL!


----------



## little anth (Mar 4, 2008)

nice job man


----------

